# All my INDOOR photos turn out blurry/grainy...HELP!!



## allinschenk (Nov 6, 2010)

I have a Panasonic Lumiz FZ35 and have been shooting outdoors all summer without any problems.  While shooting indoors my images all come out blurry and grainy.  I'm shooting in Aperature Priority mode and using the built in flash.  Should I be using different settings for indoors?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## chito beach (Nov 6, 2010)

allinschenk said:


> I have a Panasonic Lumiz FZ35 and have been shooting outdoors all summer without any problems.  While shooting indoors my images all come out blurry and grainy.  I'm shooting in Aperature Priority mode and using the built in flash.  Should I be using different settings for indoors?  Thanks in advance.



a picture is worth a thousand words..lets see one


----------



## peanut170 (Nov 6, 2010)

I dont know your camera but its prob auto iso and its doing everything it can to get a somewhat decent pic.


----------



## lyonsroar (Nov 6, 2010)

ISO?


----------



## Jarmo (Nov 6, 2010)

High ISO most likely causes the graininess and slow shutter speed causes the blur.


----------



## chito beach (Nov 6, 2010)

If the OP posts a pic we can see the EXIF and stop guessing to what the problem is


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 6, 2010)

EXIF?


----------



## chito beach (Nov 6, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> EXIF?



all digitally produced photos have info inbedded in them on how the photo was shot........including the camera used, the lens MM, ISO, F stop, shutter speed, etc. software used to process.

http://download.cnet.com/Exif-Viewer/3000-12511_4-10686903.html

You can see by using a exif viewer how the image was composed only works with single shot images of course


----------



## mrpink (Nov 6, 2010)

AUTO?


----------



## chito beach (Nov 6, 2010)

mrpink said:


> AUTO?



LOL:lmao:


----------



## rainking (Nov 6, 2010)

LOL?


----------



## rainking (Nov 6, 2010)

Seriously though, in aperture mode, it will choose the shutter speed and indoors, not having much light, it will slow the shutter speed and bump the ISO up if it is in auto ISO. Either use a flash or get faster lens.


----------



## ChevyBaby (Nov 6, 2010)

The most annoying thing I keep seeing in this forum is people talking about auto.  Is this what it's come to now? Everyone is digital so everyone is auto? I'm still usinf my Nikon FM2 film camera with a light meter and my own 2 hands do ALL the work!


----------



## lyonsroar (Nov 6, 2010)

chito beach said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > EXIF?
> ...


 
Did you look at Bitter's post count before writing this??


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 6, 2010)

ChevyBaby said:


> The most annoying thing I keep seeing in this forum is people talking about auto. Is this what it's come to now? Everyone is digital so everyone is auto? I'm still usinf my Nikon FM2 film camera with a light meter and my own 2 hands do ALL the work!


 
Go you?


----------



## ChevyBaby (Nov 6, 2010)

LOL just read it back and realised how mean that sounded, i just meant to get banter going - like, i find it sad how some parts of photography have evolved even since when i started and i aint been at it too long myself.


----------



## chito beach (Nov 6, 2010)

lyonsroar said:


> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



Yes I did............what does post count have to do with stupid question? 

I posted it mainly for the OP


----------



## chito beach (Nov 6, 2010)

ChevyBaby said:


> LOL just read it back and realised how mean that sounded, i just meant to get banter going - like, i find it sad how some parts of photography have evolved even since when i started and i aint been at it too long myself.



We did not take it as mean but the fact you are broke and cant afford new equipment  :lmao:


----------



## lyonsroar (Nov 6, 2010)

chito beach said:


> lyonsroar said:
> 
> 
> > chito beach said:
> ...


 
You quoted Bitter...

I think with a post count of almost 3,700 on a _photography forum_ one can reasonably assume he knows what EXIF data is.


----------



## mrpink (Nov 6, 2010)

BITTER?

ohh wait... yeah, we're done with that now.


OP.  Light your subjects better.  It is as easy and horribly complex as that.







p!nK


----------



## chito beach (Nov 6, 2010)

lyonsroar said:


> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> > lyonsroar said:
> ...



well why would I quote the OP when he  is not the one who posted the question?   I know he knew what it was but do you think the OP knows?


----------



## marmots (Nov 6, 2010)

chito beach said:


> lyonsroar said:
> 
> 
> > chito beach said:
> ...



i agree it wasn't for bitter it was for the OP


----------



## mrpink (Nov 6, 2010)

lyonsroar said:


> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...





ChevyBaby said:


> LOL just read it back and realised how mean that sounded, i just meant to get banter going - like, i find it sad how some parts of photography have evolved even since when i started and i aint been at it too long myself.





chito beach said:


> lyonsroar said:
> 
> 
> > chito beach said:
> ...





lyonsroar said:


> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> > lyonsroar said:
> ...





chito beach said:


> lyonsroar said:
> 
> 
> > chito beach said:
> ...





marmots said:


> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> > lyonsroar said:
> ...



Was all that for the OP as well.







p!nK


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 6, 2010)

mrpink said:


> lyonsroar said:
> 
> 
> > chito beach said:
> ...


 
Nested quotes RULE! Just a tip for the OP.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 6, 2010)

And in 6 weeks they're professional!!



ChevyBaby said:


> The most annoying thing I keep seeing in this forum is people talking about auto. Is this what it's come to now? Everyone is digital so everyone is auto? I'm still usinf my Nikon FM2 film camera with a light meter and my own 2 hands do ALL the work!


----------



## ChevyBaby (Nov 6, 2010)

chito beach said:


> ChevyBaby said:
> 
> 
> > LOL just read it back and realised how mean that sounded, i just meant to get banter going - like, i find it sad how some parts of photography have evolved even since when i started and i aint been at it too long myself.
> ...



*sob sob*


----------

